# IMATS NYC 2015 - April 10-12, 2015



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 2, 2015)

"Now you're in New Yorkkkkkkkkkkk, let's hear it for New York, New York, New York!!!"​ ​ Hello fellow Specktra NY'ers and everyone from out of town that will be attending IMATS New York!​ ​ So we wanted to start gathering everyone here who will be attending IMATS NY and hopefully put together a little meet up before and after the show. I'll be updating this thread with any information that we receive so let me know if you'll be attending and what you're excited for!​ ​ *Tips for the show*:
-Make sure you charge your phone/camera the night before the show​ - Wear comfortable clothing and shoes​ - Bring your own pack of wet wipes and tissues. A lot of brands do not provide them and you will be swatching​ 
- Bring a snack and a little bottle of water. I suggest pretzels over chips because those aren't as greasy​ 
- Carry a back pack (bookbag). You want to keep your hands a free as possible​ ​ - Bring cash​ ​ -Carry your phone charger/portable charger​ ​ ​ *Scheduled Meet-Up*​ Saturday: 10:30am right in front of the entrance​ Sunday: 10:30am right in front of the entrance​ ​ Please feel free to PM me or text me if you need help or looking for anyone from Specktra. You can also tag Specktra on your social media and I'll see it as we'll be updating throughout the day!​ ​ Don't forget to tag us in your posts #SpecktraTakesIMATSNY​ ​ ____________________________________________________________________________________________​ ​ *After IMATS update *​ ​ Brief Tutorial​ 


 ​ Full Tutorial​ 

 

​


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 2, 2015)

I will be there on Sunday, I cannot wait!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I will be there on Sunday, I cannot wait!!


  Yayyyy! We should definitely try to have everyone meet up! Have you been before?


----------



## Shars (Mar 2, 2015)

I'll be there both Saturday and Sunday with two friends (one is going Sunday only) and it'll be our first time.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'll be there both Saturday and Sunday with two friends (one is going Sunday only) and it'll be our first time.








 I am going alone because by the time I waited for my friends to buy their tickets in previous years they always sold out. So this year I was like f* it! I'm buying my own lol!
Hope I can tag along on Sunday lol!


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 2, 2015)

Saturday only with a friend!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I haven't been before no, my first time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Claro que si!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'll be there both Saturday and Sunday with two friends (one is going Sunday only) and it'll be our first time.


  Omg you're going to be exhausted on Monday!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I haven't been before no, my first time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol!! They're not true makeup addicts! You can meet up with me/the group and hang out!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 2, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Omg you're going to be exhausted on Monday!


  Haha. I hope not. That'll be our last day in NY before we head home. We'll have a bit of last minute shopping and packing to do lol.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 2, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Saturday only with a friend!!


  Hopefully we can meet up with you both!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Haha. I hope not. That'll be our last day in NY before we head home. We'll have a bit of last minute shopping and packing to do lol.


  Lol!! Where are you guys coming in from? Are you only coming for IMATS?


----------



## Shars (Mar 2, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Lol!! Where are you guys coming in from? Are you only coming for IMATS?


  We're coming from outside the US and mainly for IMATS but timed it so we could do other stuff at the same time.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 2, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Lol!! They're not true makeup addicts! You can meet up with me/the group and hang out!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> We're coming from outside the US and mainly for IMATS but timed it so we could do other stuff at the same time.


  Oh wow! That's awesome. Hopefully it warms up here a bit for you guys!


----------



## Shars (Mar 2, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Oh wow! That's awesome. Hopefully it warms up here a bit for you guys!


  Hopefully!! Which days are you going?


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 2, 2015)

Wooo! I'm going on Saturday, and I'm a first timer!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hopefully!! Which days are you going?


  I'm hoping to do both so I can meet up with everyone and cover the event for everyone on Specktra that's not able to attend!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 3, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Wooo! I'm going on Saturday, and I'm a first timer!








Can't wait to meet you!!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I'm hoping to do both so I can meet up with everyone and cover the event for everyone on Specktra that's not able to attend!


  Sounds good! I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Sounds good! I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.


  We have to start working our must buy list and game plan!!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> We have to start working our must buy list and game plan!!!


  LOL! Clearly I am an eager beaver. I already have most of my list sorted plus a printout of the floorplan with my *must see stores* highlighted. (Don't judge me lol)


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL! Clearly I am an eager beaver. I already have most of my list sorted plus a printout of the floorplan with my *must see stores* highlighted. (Don't judge me lol)


  haha it's okay, I keep looking at the exhibitors list, I made a list of things I wanna get at each booth haha...


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 3, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> haha it's okay, I keep looking at the exhibitors list, I made a list of things I wanna get at each booth haha...


  Definitely a good idea! I'm going to start working on mines and stealing ideas from all of you guys haha!


----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Oh well damn I feel like a complete slacker compared to you! I have to do a printout and start getting organized and saving up for some stuff.
> 
> Definitely a good idea! I'm going to start working on mines and stealing ideas from all of you guys haha!


  Hehe. No worries. We can share ideas. I think I mostly started after watching people's hauls from IMATS LA in Jan.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hehe. No worries. We can share ideas. I think I mostly started after watching people's hauls from IMATS LA in Jan.


  Oh geez. I'm wayyyy behind than. I just started thinking about saving for stuff after these constant MAC launches. I saw limecrime post that they're going to be at NY and I'm effy on stopping by or not.


----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Oh geez. I'm wayyyy behind than. I just started thinking about saving for stuff after these constant MAC launches. I saw limecrime post that they're going to be at NY and I'm effy on stopping by or not.


  Ugh, the limecrime booth is going to be a disaster. I can feel it lol. I've heard that they don't generally offer a discount anyways so we're going to try see if we can grab what we want from Urban Outfitters in Union Square (fingers crossed).


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ugh, the limecrime booth is going to be a disaster. I can feel it lol. I've heard that they don't generally offer a discount anyways so we're going to try see if we can grab what we want from Urban Outfitters in Union Square (fingers crossed).


  Hopefully you can! I can already imagine the insanity!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL! Clearly I am an eager beaver. I already have most of my list sorted plus a printout of the floorplan with my *must see stores* highlighted. (Don't judge me lol)









….. ME TOO!!!!

  I'm hitting Sugarpill first thing


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 4, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> ….. ME TOO!!!!
> 
> I'm hitting Sugarpill first thing


  I love the plan of attack! It's the only way that we will survive!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm so excited for this!! ompom:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 4, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm so excited for this!!


  me too! it's so close!!!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> me too! it's so close!!! :flower:


  I started putting money away for it :sigh:


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> me too! it's so close!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I haven't yet. MAC keeps launching collections!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 6, 2015)

How do you guys feel about this?


----------



## mel33t (Mar 6, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> How do you guys feel about this?


  I saw that and I have to say I'm a little relieved. I have no problems with Jacyln but its not a celebrity sightings convention, its a makeup convention.   Its already going to be crowded and packed, why add on to the madness?   If she was there as a makeup artist and showing off her skills that's one thing, but as a meet and greet, that's weird.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 6, 2015)

mel33t said:


> If she was there as a makeup artist and showing off her skills that's one thing, but as a meet and greet, that's weird.


  I understand that it's taking away from the idea behind IMATS originally. At least this should help with the long lines!


----------



## Shars (Mar 6, 2015)

mel33t said:


> If she was there as a makeup artist and showing off her skills that's one thing, but as a meet and greet, that's weird.


  So am I. I am happy that there are gurus there and it's a chance for people to meet their fave but I am not about that life lol. Maybe they can all do a meet up somewhere in New York - it's a big place. It can still be in conjunction with IMATS weekend but Thank the Lord the lines/booths will be easier. For sure Morphe Brushes' own will be a little less painful without her there.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 6, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> How do you guys feel about this?


 
  I'm kinda thankful, I don't want any crazy lines. I do think she should take the opportunity to have a meet n greet somewhere else!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 6, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I wish I had done that xD These last two mac collections are draining all my moneyyy     I'm kinda thankful, I don't want any crazy lines. I do think she should take the opportunity to have a meet n greet somewhere else!


  I'm just putting away like $10-20 bucks a week and packing lunches... So I can buy makeup hboy: At least I'm losing weight and looking good


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> So am I. I am happy that there are gurus there and it's a chance for people to meet their fave but I am not about that life lol. Maybe they can all do a meet up somewhere in New York - it's a big place. It can still be in conjunction with IMATS weekend but Thank the Lord the lines/booths will be easier. For sure Morphe Brushes' own will be a little less painful without her there.


  I wonder if this is going to extend to other IG/Youtube fame artists like Jeffree Star or Mac Daddy?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 6, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I wish I had done that xD
> These last two mac collections are draining all my moneyyy
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah like a huge convention or something specific designed for that. IMATS got away from the education due to the fan craze!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 6, 2015)

mel33t said:


> At least I'm losing weight and looking good


  Yesssssssssss! Such a good idea! Me on the other is just spending away. I can't believe this is coming so fast!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 6, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> How do you guys feel about this?


I'm happy about it! I want to be able to get through my shopping as quickly as possible so I can go to some seminars and relax!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 6, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I'm happy about it! I want to be able to get through my shopping as quickly as possible so I can go to some seminars and relax!


  Same here! I need to learn some new tricks and the educational portion is so crucial. Between this and the MakeUp Show it's going to be a good year!


----------



## amberlicious23 (Mar 6, 2015)

Im going on sunday, its my first time going and im going by myself. I would love to meet up with other ladies


----------



## mel33t (Mar 7, 2015)

amberlicious23 said:


> Im going on sunday, its my first time going and im going by myself. I would love to meet up with other ladies


  I'm going Sunday too! ompom:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm going Sunday too!


  omg ur new avie! u look gorgeous girl!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> me too!!    omg ur new avie! u look gorgeous girl!


  :hug: We need to start planning our plan of attack voltage!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 7, 2015)

mel33t said:


> We need to start planning our plan of attack voltage!


  Yes!! I have a list, but it's at the office.
  I'll type it Monday and send it to u, see what u think haha


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Yeah like a huge convention or something specific designed for that. IMATS got away from the education due to the fan craze!


  I so agree. I want to be able to buy products AND take in the seminars without having to worry that I can't go to a seminar because I need to stand in some crazy line half the day to get one stupid lipstick!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 7, 2015)

Is Dose of Colors going to have Black Rose available at the NYC IMATS?


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Is Dose of Colors going to have Black Rose available at the NYC IMATS?


  They better!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> They better!


  RIGHT!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm going Sunday too!


  Yayyyyyy! I can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yes!! I have a list, but it's at the office.
> I'll type it Monday and send it to u, see what u think haha


  It's Monday....We're waiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> RIGHT!


 

  Listen DOC Black Rose better have it together because I must...MUST have that and maybe a back up!


----------



## Shars (Mar 9, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Listen DOC Black Rose better have it together because I must...MUST have that and maybe a back up!


  At IMATS LA they were only allowing each person to buy one


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> At IMATS LA they were only allowing each person to buy one








 But I guess I understand. At least everyone has a shot of getting one this way. I may have to stop here first. I'm a sucker for a liquid lipstick!


----------



## Jayjayy (Mar 9, 2015)

I'll be there Saturday! My family lives in NY so I probably won't stay all day (I haven't seen them in a while) but I'm super excited!!


----------



## Jayjayy (Mar 9, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Yeah like a huge convention or something specific designed for that. IMATS got away from the education due to the fan craze!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 9, 2015)

Have fun ladies!  Can't wait to see pics of guys!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 9, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Candycoatedclos* 

 
  Listen DOC Black Rose better have it together because I must...MUST have that and maybe a back up!



  It may still be the case for NYC, even if it's already launched online by then. One way around I got around that at LA IMATS was to get back in line. I made sure to ask the cashier the first time if I could do that so that I didn't get back in line only to get denied.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I'll be there Saturday! My family lives in NY so I probably won't stay all day (I haven't seen them in a while) but I'm super excited!!


  Even a little bit of time will be great! Can't wait to see you all!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Have fun ladies! Can't wait to see pics of guys!


  Wish you were coming!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> It may still be the case for NYC, even if it's already launched online by then. One way around I got around that at LA IMATS was to get back in line. I made sure to ask the cashier the first time if I could do that so that I didn't get back in line only to get denied.


  That's a good idea! I need to wear flats that day!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 10, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> That's a good idea! I need to wear flats that day!


  Wear comfortable clothing and shoes. Bring a pack of wipes and tissues! I cannot stress those two enough. You are going to be walking ,you are going to be swatching. I loved watching girls in heels at the end of the day struggle to get out the door because their feet hurt.  You will need the wipes and tissues because not everyone will provide them.


----------



## Shars (Mar 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> *Wear comfortable clothing and shoes. Bring a pack of wipes and tissues!* I cannot stress those two enough. You are going to be walking ,you are going to be swatching. I loved watching girls in heels at the end of the day struggle to get out the door because their feet hurt.  You will need the wipes and tissues because not everyone will provide them.


  Yup that is a good suggestion! Not to mention the amount of walking around the arena plus walking to and from the venue if you don't get a cab!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Wear comfortable clothing and shoes. Bring a pack of wipes and tissues! I cannot stress those two enough. You are going to be walking ,you are going to be swatching. I loved watching girls in heels at the end of the day struggle to get out the door because their feet hurt.  You will need the wipes and tissues because not everyone will provide them.


  That's a good idea! I would've never thought about the wipes or tissues! I'm putting it in the first post of this thread! Thank you!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yup that is a good suggestion! Not to mention the amount of walking around the arena plus walking to and from the venue if you don't get a cab!


  Definitely going to need a cab by the end of the night!


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 10, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Definitely going to need a cab by the end of the night!


We should all get a bite to eat afterwards to unwind and play with our goodies! If time and schedules permit of course.


----------



## Shars (Mar 10, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> We should all get a bite to eat afterwards to unwind and play with our goodies! If time and schedules permit of course.


  Yes, that would be so much fun!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yes, that would be so much fun!


  It's a date! I'm finalizing the lists and going to post on Specktra about it so we can a better idea of who's coming! I can't wait!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 10, 2015)

I can't believe it's only a month away!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I can't believe it's only a month away!


  I know it's so soon! i'm still waiting to see what they do about this Limecrime issue.


----------



## Shars (Mar 11, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I can't believe it's only a month away!








 Now is the time to seriously cut my eye to all the awesome makeup goodness coming out so I can save my money and splurge lol.


----------



## mel33t (Mar 11, 2015)

Things to bring to IMATS - Flats or comfortable shoes - Scarves / light jacket, could be chilly - Makeup remover wipes and hand sanitizer - Water & Granola bars (because I get hungry... Lol)  - Extra hair ties, powder, ChapStick, the usual  ..what else am I missing??


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

mel33t said:


> ..what else am I missing??


  A boyfriend, significant other, little sister, assistant to carry your haul while we take make up classes?






I can dream!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Now is the time to seriously cut my eye to all the awesome makeup goodness coming out so I can save my money and splurge lol.


  I think after i make this last MAC purchase for the Julia lipsticks, I'll be done until IMATS.


----------



## mel33t (Mar 11, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> A boyfriend, significant other, little sister, assistant to carry your haul while we take make up classes?  ompom: I can dream!!


  :lol:  I'm so excited!! I can't believe its almost here!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 11, 2015)

mel33t said:


> ..what else am I missing??


  I always forget the grub and I'm always hungry too lol. I bet the food inside the venue is going to be pricey.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 11, 2015)

mel33t said:


> ..what else am I missing??


  lol I am definitely bringing snacks.
  I think I'm using a backpack that day so I don't have to carry bags... 

  I can't wait D:


----------



## Shars (Mar 11, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> lol I am definitely bringing snacks.
> I think I'm using a backpack that day so I don't have to carry bags...
> 
> I can't wait D:


  Definitely using a backpack too. I'm not interested in being cute lol.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Definitely using a backpack too. I'm not interested in being cute lol.


  Make sure you at least bring pretzels and chips. More so pretzels because those aren't as greasy as chips!  A back pack is a most! I'm going to definitely have one to carry my camera in.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> v0ltagekid said:
> 
> 
> > lol I am definitely bringing snacks. I think I'm using a backpack that day so I don't have to carry bags...   I can't wait D:
> ...


  I think they have a policy about the type of bag you can bring. I remember reading it somewhere but can recall where - I'll see if I can find it. I'm not sure backpacks will be allowed. Check the site for info about this.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I think they have a policy about the type of bag you can bring. I remember reading it somewhere but can recall where - I'll see if I can find it. I'm not sure backpacks will be allowed. Check the site for info about this.


  Oh nooooooooooooo! I'm going to look now. Let me know if you find anything!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

I saw that they tweeted this to jaclyn

@Jaclynhill Not to worry! Meet-and-greets are still allowed—just not at exhibitors' booths or anywhere where the aisles could get clogged


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 11, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I saw that they tweeted this to jaclyn
> 
> @Jaclynhill Not to worry! Meet-and-greets are still allowed—just not at exhibitors' booths or anywhere where the aisles could get clogged


  oh wow... I still kinda hope she doesn't come tho haha.. I would wanna meet her but I don't want the mess of a meet n greet :/


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> yiikesss, I hope I can bring a backpack :/
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow... I still kinda hope she doesn't come tho haha.. I would wanna meet her but I don't want the mess of a meet n greet :/


  Yeah no matter what they do there's going to be a huge crowd.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 11, 2015)

I can't find it so maybe I imagined it. I thought I'd seen before LA because I was going to bring a backpack and then had to come up with an alternative.   If it's not anywhere on the site, then there's no policy against it so no worries!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 12, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Yeah no matter what they do there's going to be a huge crowd.
> Yea I know, but if she's there in a corner I figured there would be more commotion happening!
> 
> 
> ...


  I hope I can bring my backpack in :/ damn now u scared me lol.
  What did u bring?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 12, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea I know, but if she's there in a corner I figured there would be more commotion happening!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't get why they would ban bookbags. I mean it's either that or our big tote bags and not for nothing but those take up more space than anything!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 12, 2015)

Since there's nothing pertaining to personal bags noted on the site, I wouldn't worry about it. Hopefully people will be more conscious of their movements in a cozy venue such as IMATS.


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 12, 2015)

This is my first IMATs!! Im so excited. Just going on saturday but I plan to be there early to wait in line for Sigma brushes!  Hope to meet some of you there!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 12, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Since there's nothing pertaining to personal bags noted on the site, I wouldn't worry about it. Hopefully people will be more conscious of their movements in a cozy venue such as IMATS.


  I tweeted them so hopefully they respond and confirm


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 12, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> This is my first IMATs!! Im so excited. Just going on saturday but I plan to be there early to wait in line for Sigma brushes!  Hope to meet some of you there!


  Yayyyy we will definitely have a meet up plan!


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 12, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I don't get why they would ban bookbags. I mean it's either that or our big tote bags and not for nothing but those take up more space than anything!


Agreed! It seems like a silly policy bc come on!! we are there for a makeup convention. what makes them think we dont carry around a lot of stuff to begin with  Ive got my wallet, phone, need water/snacks ...its gonna be a long day of waiting in line so I need to stay fortified


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 18, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> Agreed! It seems like a silly policy bc come on!! we are there for a makeup convention. what makes them think we dont carry around a lot of stuff to begin with  Ive got my wallet, phone, need water/snacks ...its gonna be a long day of waiting in line so I need to stay fortified


  Haha! I can only imagine bringing a fanny pack! I may have to lol


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 21, 2015)

I don't remember which thread we were taliking about Muji--the drawers are 15% off today online and instore!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 21, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I don't remember which thread we were taliking about Muji--the drawers are 15% off today online and instore!


  On it!!! Thanks!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 21, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I don't remember which thread we were taliking about Muji--the drawers are 15% off today online and instore!


I'm so tempted!


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 21, 2015)

I do have a (dumb) question. I don't know if I missed reading it somewhere (on here or the IMATS site)….. Are we allowed to bring in DSLR cameras? Or is photography forbidden at these things?


----------



## Shars (Mar 22, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I do have a (dumb) question. I don't know if I missed reading it somewhere (on here or the IMATS site)….. Are we allowed to bring in DSLR cameras? Or is photography forbidden at these things?


  I've seen people vlogging and what not so I'm assuming it's fine. It's a good question though because I plan to bring mine.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> I've seen people vlogging and what not so I'm assuming it's fine. It's a good question though because I plan to bring mine.


  I'm definitely bringing mines! We have to document our meet up!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 23, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I'm so tempted!


  I held off! Way too much make up and and so little time!


----------



## Lipsnliner (Mar 27, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I'll be there Saturday! My family lives in NY so I probably won't stay all day (I haven't seen them in a while) but I'm super excited!!


  My family is all there too so I'm excited to be getting to go to Imats and see everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll be there Saturday only.


----------



## Shars (Mar 28, 2015)

T-2 weeks ladies!!


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> T-2 weeks ladies!! :yahoo:


  Shars, please pack some sunshine in your suitcase for us! It's snowing here now


----------



## Shars (Mar 28, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Shars, please pack some sunshine in your suitcase for us! It's snowing here now


  Are you serious? I'm not mentally prepared for snow lol. I'll definitely pack some warm weather and sunshine!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> Are you serious? I'm not mentally prepared for snow lol. I'll definitely pack some warm weather and sunshine!


  lol can u mail it beforehand, so it gets here a few days before u do? hahahah


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> Are you serious? I'm not mentally prepared for snow lol. I'll definitely pack some warm weather and sunshine!


  Yes! The second snowy day since spring started :rant: 





v0ltagekid said:


> seriously.. what a day today. I have class Saturdays in Manhattan and today was like not fun to go there :/ weather was awful   lol can u mail it beforehand, so it gets here a few days before u do? hahahah


  :lol:


----------



## Shars (Mar 29, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> seriously.. what a day today. I have class Saturdays in Manhattan and today was like not fun to go there :/ weather was awful
> 
> 
> lol can u mail it beforehand, so it gets here a few days before u do? hahahah
> ...


  Damn! I was planning all these cute spring outfits in my head.... I gotta go back to square one now lol.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'll send it tomorrow. Should be there by Wed lol!
> Damn! I was planning all these cute spring outfits in my head.... I gotta go back to square one now lol.


  When do u leave for NY? Maybe it will do a 180 and be nice by then ?


----------



## Shars (Mar 29, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> When do u leave for NY? Maybe it will do a 180 and be nice by then ?


  Hopefully. We get there the Wednesday morning before the show!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 30, 2015)

It's still going to be freezing by next week! I'm working on a social post to bring more girls into the thread that maybe going to IMATS!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 30, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> It's still going to be freezing by next week! I'm working on a social post to bring more girls into the thread that maybe going to IMATS!


  I hate the cold. But at least its inside! I can't wait ompom:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 30, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I hate the cold. But at least its inside! I can't wait


  Yea, hopefully no long line. I wanna be there early.
  Do u wanna set up a time to meet? 
  I'll PM u my # so we can figure it out!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea, hopefully no long line. I wanna be there early. Do u wanna set up a time to meet?  I'll PM u my # so we can figure it out!


  I'm down with early.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> mel33t said:
> 
> 
> > I hate the cold. But at least its inside! I can't wait ompom:
> ...


  There will be a long line, so best to get there earlier if you can.


----------



## mel33t (Mar 30, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> There will be a long line, so best to get there earlier if you can.


  I think on Saturday it would he crazy but Sundays I'd think it'd die down a bit. Hopefully.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 30, 2015)

You guys I can't come! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm freaking out over everything I want to buy!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 30, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> You guys I can't come!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lol!!!
  Me too.. my list is starting to look too crazy! D:


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> lol!!!
> Me too.. my list is starting to look too crazy! D:


  i need to see these lists as you guys are working on them. I haven't done one because I'm trying not to buy........................... #badidea


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 30, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> i need to see these lists as you guys are working on them. I haven't done one because I'm trying not to buy........................... #badidea


  I think so far I have the following: (this is all tentative lol) 

  Z palette - I want 2 LG ones or check out that weird double sided one they have. I have to see it in person.
  I have never tried Violet Voss, so something from there
  Sugarpill - I want penelope and Idk what else yet lol
  Anastasia, I want to see the concealers in person, and maybe another liquid lippie.. idk yet
  Sigma, I need extra E25, E35 and E40s. I also perhaps want that weird 3D brush, and a cleaning mat. 
  OCC Pigments, I saw Luxtrelux use like 2 the other day and I want them both, have to look for the name.
  Morphe brushes, maybe I will buy brushes here instead of sigma, one can never have enough brushes tho haha
  LA Splash, I haven't tried anything from them yet, I want some lip tints.
  Ingot, I don't have anything aside from the gel liners, so I want to try other things too.
  Dose of Colors - Maybe black rose? I have berry me 2 now so I don't need another one.

  Mufe:
  Yellow primer, and hydrating primer.
  Eye shadow I-730 Pumpkin
  ES S-556 Taupe Gray 
  Pro sculpting duo, I only have 1, now I want the other lighter one.
  Ink liner
  Aqua brow #25, and 30
  .... will add to this


  Beautylish
  I think they have most of the stuff I want too, so maybe I will go here first, but I wanted to try Charlotte Tilbury bronze n glow palette and maybe an e/s palette. 
  I want to try Bioderma
  Cover FX Contour palette, the shades are warm but I like how they blend so I want it
  Cover FX Foundation and concealer (maybe)
  Too faced lip injection 
  ..

  and idk what else  but I am sure it will be more hahah xD


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 30, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> *It's still going to be freezing by next week!* I'm working on a social post to bring more girls into the thread that maybe going to IMATS!


Boooooo!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 30, 2015)

Is Beautylish going to carry more than just Bioderma? That's all they had at IMATS LA.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 30, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Is Beautylish going to carry more than just Bioderma? That's all they had at IMATS LA.


  really??? they didn't bring anything else? D:


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 30, 2015)

^^ Nope - it was strictly Bioderma. Looks like it was the same for TMSLA over the weekend.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 30, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> ^^ Nope - it was strictly Bioderma. Looks like it was the same for TMSLA over the weekend.


  wtf
  ... it should be called a Bioderma booth then... -.- ugh that's disappointing as heck!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 31, 2015)

You guys! I forgot Game of Thrones comes on Sunday.....  -Khal Drogo-  I'm not coming anymore! :haha: j/k


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 31, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> really??? they didn't bring anything else? D:


  That's weird. I wonder why


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 31, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I think so far I have the following: (this is all tentative lol)
> 
> Z palette - I want 2 LG ones or check out that weird double sided one they have. I have to see it in person.
> I have never tried Violet Voss, so something from there
> ...


  I feel like I need to decipher this list...............and steal some stuff!

  I know for sure we all have to stop at the Dose of Colors booth. The founder posted that she's launching something exclusive at NYC IMATS!


----------



## mel33t (Mar 31, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I feel like I need to decipher this list...............and steal some stuff!  I know for sure we all have to stop at the Dose of Colors booth. The founder posted that she's launching something exclusive at NYC IMATS!


  Dose of Colors definitely!  Is it bad I kind of want to stop off at Lime Crime too :/ ... I want to see Riot in person.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 31, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Is it bad I kind of want to stop off at Lime Crime too :/ ... I want to see Riot in person.


  Not at all. #Guiltyconfession I did order it. I blame the beauty reporter in me!


----------



## Lipsnliner (Mar 31, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


>


  LOL!


----------



## Shars (Apr 1, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Is it bad I kind of want to stop off at Lime Crime too :/ ... I want to see Riot in person.


  Depending on the line, I want to check them out too.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> I emailed them earlier this week to ask what they would be bringing and they said they don't know as yet but will let me know as soon as they finalise their list.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I can't wait to hear what they say! This is going to be epic meeting all of you Specktra girls!


----------



## Shars (Apr 2, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I can't wait to hear what they say! This is going to be epic meeting all of you Specktra girls!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Yazmin (Apr 3, 2015)

Better make the DoC booth your first stop if you want that set!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 4, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Better make the DoC booth your first stop if you want that set!


  I know, I'm so sad that I will be there Sunday. It will prob be all sold out by then


----------



## mel33t (Apr 4, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I know, I'm so sad that I will be there Sunday. It will prob be all sold out by then


  When I went two years ago I remember hearing that some booths save inventory for Sunday. But who knows if that's the case this year or with DoC.


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 4, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Better make the DoC booth your first stop if you want that set!


Right! That wasn't my plan but now I have to! lol


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Apr 4, 2015)

$58 for the DoC set means $19.33 per lipstick. Normally, their lipsticks online are $18 and the IMATS discount is usually ~$13 for their regular shades. Not sure if this is really a deal......


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 4, 2015)

Lottascarlatta said:


> $58 for the DoC set means $19.33 per lipstick. Normally, their lipsticks online are $18 and the IMATS discount is usually ~$13 for their regular shades. Not sure if this is really a deal......


DoC Black Rose LE was $20 at Imats and on the site, so I really doubt there will be a discount on the set.


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Apr 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lottascarlatta said:
> 
> 
> > $58 for the DoC set means $19.33 per lipstick. Normally, their lipsticks online are $18 and the IMATS discount is usually ~$13 for their regular shades. Not sure if this is really a deal......
> ...


  I see. The non-LE shades are discounted. Anything Limited Edition is regular price.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 4, 2015)

Lottascarlatta said:


> I see. The non-LE shades are discounted. Anything Limited Edition is regular price.


Yes, which is a shame. I'd love it if they did discount LE shades.


----------



## DDRGirlie (Apr 4, 2015)

My sister and I are going for the first time on Saturday.  Can't wait!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 4, 2015)

DDRGirlie said:


> My sister and I are going for the first time on Saturday.  Can't wait!!


  Yay!!! Can't wait to meet up!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 5, 2015)

mel33t said:


> v0ltagekid said:
> 
> 
> > I know, I'm so sad that I will be there Sunday. It will prob be all sold out by then
> ...


  If they handle the sets like they did BR at IMATS LA, they'll have enough inventory for Sunday. Just plan to get to the booth asap to avoid too long of a wait.


----------



## LipstickVixen27 (Apr 7, 2015)

So sad I didn't get a tix  but enjoy ladies !!


----------



## prettyungthang (Apr 9, 2015)

We still don't have a meet up place and time?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 9, 2015)

prettyungthang said:


> We still don't have a meet up place and time?


  finalizing details now! When are you thinking about heading in?

  I'm also going to tag everyone to keep them updated!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 9, 2015)

LipstickVixen27 said:


> So sad I didn't get a tix  but enjoy ladies !!


  We will miss you! make sure you're following us on social media! We'll be posting footage all day!


----------



## prettyungthang (Apr 9, 2015)

Im going Saturday no Sunday


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 9, 2015)

prettyungthang said:


> Im going Saturday no Sunday


  Fantastic! What time are you heading in?


----------



## prettyungthang (Apr 9, 2015)

It doesn't really matter. whenever the group wants to meet up?  I'm actually going friday and saturday but i plan to do most if not all of my shopping on friday so i don't  need to be first in line on saturday lol


----------



## mel33t (Apr 10, 2015)

I'll be there on Sunday, I'm thinking I'll get there around 10:30? Is that too late??


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 10, 2015)

Aw guys! Have fun! This year tickets sold out before I got a chance at one boooo but make sure you all document it!!!! I'm only regretting not being able to get that dose of colors terra trio!!!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 10, 2015)

prettyungthang said:


> It doesn't really matter. whenever the group wants to meet up?  I'm actually going friday and saturday but i plan to do most if not all of my shopping on friday so i don't  need to be first in line on saturday lol


  Oh lucky! Let us know how it is tonight!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 10, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'll be there on Sunday, I'm thinking I'll get there around 10:30? Is that too late??


  No it opens at 10:00 so that's good!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 10, 2015)

mosha010 said:


> Aw guys! Have fun! This year tickets sold out before I got a chance at one boooo but make sure you all document it!!!! I'm only regretting not being able to get that dose of colors terra trio!!!!


  You'll be able to get it next week I believe online!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm going Sunday too, around 10ish.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I'm going Sunday too, around 10ish.


  Nice! I'm going to tag all of the people for Sat/Sun!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 10, 2015)

ok guys! I updated the main post  with the information for this weekend! We can't wait to meet everyone!

*Scheduled Meet-Up*​ Saturday: 9:30am right in front of the entrance
​ Sunday: 10:30am right in front of the entrance​ ​ Please feel free to PM me or text me if you need help or looking for anyone from Specktra. You can also tag Specktra on your social media and I'll see it as we'll be updating throughout the day! ​ ​ Don't forget to tag us in your posts #SpecktraTakesIMATSNY​


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Apr 10, 2015)

Can't wait! How long are people typically on line for say MUFE or Inglo?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 10, 2015)

PhonyBaloney500 said:


> Can't wait! How long are people typically on line for say MUFE or Inglo?


  It really depends on what time you get there. You should try getting in early so there won't be too long of a line!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Apr 10, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500*
> 
> 
> Can't wait! How long are people typically on line for say MUFE or Inglo?
> ...


 Thanks! Hope to meet folks there!


----------



## Kat Evans (Apr 10, 2015)

mosha010 said:


> Aw guys! Have fun! This year tickets sold out before I got a chance at one boooo but make sure you all document it!!!! I'm only regretting not being able to get that dose of colors terra trio!!!!


 Me too! I wonder if anyone going can pick up a couple extra.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 10, 2015)

I suggest you ladies take turns and tag team the lines to cut yourselves time at those lines and good luck!


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 10, 2015)

Oy...I just booked a trip to Africa now I have to reconsider how much I'm buying tomorrow!


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 10, 2015)

Did anyone else get the email saying the time for Saturday is 9 right? Would it be wise to get there two hours early? Or is that crazy?


----------



## Shars (Apr 10, 2015)

See you Saturday gals on the morrow!!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 11, 2015)

Have fun everyone! Wish I could be there!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 11, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Did anyone else get the email saying the time for Saturday is 9 right? Would it be wise to get there two hours early? Or is that crazy?


  haha don't forget to find us! What time are you going in?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 11, 2015)

Rise and shine everyone! it's IMATS day #protectyourfie #protectyourkids #protectyourman #protectyourmakeup!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beckym (Apr 11, 2015)

I feel like Cinderella....I want to go But I couldn't get aticket. : (


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 11, 2015)

PhonyBaloney500 said:


> Can't wait! How long are people typically on line for say MUFE or Inglo?
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Shars*
> ...


  Just an update - I'm going to get in the city around 9:40 now. Hate the trains but on the way!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 11, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> haha don't forget to find us! What time are you going in?


 I'm here now just waiting and will probably check in and find a bathroom ASAP! Lol  If anyone is looking for me, I have on a sparkly shirt and black leggings!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 11, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> If anyone is looking for me, I have on a sparkly shirt and black leggings!!


  lmao how are you even there so early?!?! hahha let me know if you wanna text. DM if so!


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 11, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> lmao how are you even there so early?!?! hahha let me know if you wanna text. DM if so!


 Okay, I'll PM you my #!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 11, 2015)

Beckym said:


> I feel like Cinderella....I want to go But I couldn't get aticket. : (


  don't feel bad! We'll post a bunch of pics and video for you all! But I do wish that you were coming!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 11, 2015)

Guys we're here! Make sure you follow us on social for the latest updates! Tag Specktra and let us know what you want us to report on!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm going on Sunday. Share the scoop later!


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 11, 2015)

It was nice meeting everyone! You ladies are so nice and fun! <3 Sorry I had to leave early!!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 12, 2015)

PhonyBaloney500 said:


> I'm going on Sunday. Share the scoop later!


  Yayyy! What time are you getting there? Hopefully you pick up some great goodies!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 12, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> It was nice meeting everyone! You ladies are so nice and fun! <3 Sorry I had to leave early!!!


  You are such a sweetheart! I wanna see pics of your final haul!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Apr 12, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I should get there by 10! Yay! Did anyone see Viseart palettes?


----------



## mel33t (Apr 12, 2015)

Headed into the city!! Hope to see all of you there ompom:   Can't wait to meet this awesome community in person


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 12, 2015)

PhonyBaloney500 said:


> I should get there by 10! Yay! Did anyone see Viseart palettes?


  I didn't even pay attention to them :-( Let me know! Don't forget to post pics of your haul!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 12, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Can't wait to meet this awesome community in person


  Have an amazing time! I'm so glad the weather is so nice!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 12, 2015)

PhonyBaloney500 said:


> I should get there by 10! Yay! Did anyone see Viseart palettes?


  Check Muse Beauty, or better yet, Frends should have them for less than Muse Beauty.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 12, 2015)

I may be able to make it to IMATS NYC next year. I'll be coming back from a trip so the timing might be perfect!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I got one. Thanks my dear!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 12, 2015)

Hope you like it! It's a great palette!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Apr 12, 2015)

I hauled.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 13, 2015)

PhonyBaloney500 said:


> I hauled.


  Yes!!!!! I love this haul shot!


----------



## treasuremymac (Apr 13, 2015)

PhonyBaloney500 said:


> I hauled.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes I'll put up a few more pics later today/tomorrow. I only did quick swatches of all 3 but I did an in-depth shot on the IG page.


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 13, 2015)

Haul!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Apr 13, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Haul!


  ugh idk why I didnt get more Black Roses.


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 13, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Haul!


  What did you wind up getting from Inglot?


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 13, 2015)

The 77 gel liner! [@]mmilliance[/@] made us get it!!


----------



## Shars (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey ladies!! Was nice to meet those of you who I was able to meet on Saturday. Our Sunday was a whirlwind and my phone was being a pain so I wasn't able to log on/ connect to anyone. I hope you girls had a blast. I did and spent wayyyyy too much money haha. Most of what I got is for my freelance kit but I'll think about posting a haul pic when I've unpacked properly (read: when I get courage) lol. I'm still low-key mad that I couldn't get Ben Nye's topaz. That sold out like hot cakes!!


----------



## GoddessLyric (May 1, 2015)

I need to hit up imats next year!!!!


----------

